# Pier ettiqite(sp)



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Noticed all th post about cobia fishing.Just wondered if some of th more seasoned cobia fishers could throw out some tips for all th newbies that will be showing up on th T this year.Better to put it here then when th "I had a horrible time at (insert pier) this weekend" start coming in.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

I am by no means a seasoned angler. Spicy yes , seasoned no .

My question is....if an angler gets a large fish on is it customary for them to ask someone that happens to have a pier net to help out, or should one just wait and see if someone offers to help? 

Thanks!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Cobia can be caught by spinning, plug casting, bottom fishing and by trolling.

Equipment for spinning and plug casting should be a medium to medium heavy rod and reel with 12# to 20# line. Cast lures in front of moving fish so that the lure is reeled across the Cobia’s path. Brightly colored, jigs Bucktail (in white, lime green, yellow) and noisy sinking or diving plugs are popular choices

Equipment for trolling or bottom fishing from boat, bridge or pier would be a medium heavy rod and reel with 20#- to 30# line (Minimum 200yrds.) 2 – 4oz egg sinker on line above swivel, 3’ 40#-50# shock leader with a 4/0 to 7/0 O’Shaughnessy hook. Use live grunts, eels, pinfish, bluerunners or crabs as bait.

Site fishing migrating Cobia is one if the most productive methods for using artificial baits and lures. They are spotted as they travel in shallow water, around pilings, navigational markers, buoys and anchored boats. They will also accompany other large fish and rays. Again remember to cast ahead of the fish so to bring the lure across its path and to work the lure with plenty of action as the Cobia comes near.

Cobia

Rachycentron canadum

Cobia, a.k.a. lemonfish or ling, is an amazing coastal and oceanic species of fish that exhibits what appears to be a regular annual migratory pattern. Current research shows that cobia generally overwinter in the warm waters of the Florida Keys followed by a northward migration to the U. S. north Atlantic and Gulf of Mexico in the spring and summer. Most fishermen feel that the "magic number" in terms of water temperature for ling is 72+oF. Cobia feed primarily on shrimp, crabs, mackerels, and eels and can be found around channel markers, buoys, anchored shrimp boats, and Sargassum weed lines during their migration. These fish probably live to about 10 to 15 years of age, and spawn from late summer to early fall in the southeastern U. S. and Gulf of Mexico. World Record: 135# 9 oz. 

http://www.vims.edu/adv/recreation/tag/cobia.html


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

Generally you won't even have to ask, someone will volunteer and show up next to you with a net or gaff. HOWEVER, better technique would be to pre-arrange who is going to be the netter or gaffer, and then call on that person(s) when the time comes. 

Just because they are carrying a pile of rods and equipment doesn't mean they're good at what they do. There are some "seasoned" pier regulars that I would NEVER allow to gaff my fish. Some of these folks have lost some nice fish due to stupid headwork (mistakes).

Always arrange, if possible, to have multiple gaffs available for large fish. Net any fish you're releasing. Do not gaff rays or other critters destined to be released.

Lou


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

But,Heaver,I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last nite!     Lemme gaff your fish


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Good line Nsearch.That was funny!! the R


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2003)

Heaver

Thanks for that good sound advice.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The netting or Gaffing has been taken care of.
I will point out that each pier handles things differently, *So when in Rome do as Romans Do*. In some places every one pulls in there lines, others just leave them there and yet others bring in as needed. The big thing out on the ends of the piers that is pretty universal is you take the minimum space out there, rods can be touching each other, but the equipment is normally not close to the sticks. So keep it tight. So look listen and ask how things are done there and things should be fairly smooth.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Real good info guys.  Hopefully, your pier neighbors will think kindly of you and reel in their rods to prevent tangles.


----------



## Bigblock (Dec 24, 2002)

Use some caution when your prise fish is beening netted or gaffed. Please dont let excitement and haste cause you to lose yor fish. I have lost two good fish by inexpierenced fishermen trying to help. Suggestion dont throw the net in the water lower it when the fish is close enough to net( tip always put a float on your rope it is lot easyer to catch a float than to drag the bottom trying to retreave a dropped net).I wish there was a float that would help you not to forget your net but anyway. Try to stay away from gafs that have chains and bolts ataching them to the rope. I have seen the sharp edges on a chain pop 60# shock line like thread. Follow the advise of Heaver and try to prearange netters and gaffers so when your line sings you wont have tangled strings. Good luck!
Bigblock


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I lost a nice shark earlier this week because some people on the end were unwilling to bring in their lines while I was fighting it. On top of it, afterwards, these same @ssclowns had the nerve to try tell me what they thought I had done wrong. I wanted to toss the bastards over the rail, but then again, it was just a fish. At the same time, I hate the ignorance and malice of some individuals.


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

I'm curious as to where you were at, emanuel, cause I don't ever want to go there. That story really sucks. 
RULE #1-ALL lines come in or risk getting sliced by annoyed fishing buddies! Unless the run direction has been established, and a rod is far enough in the other direction it can be tended. 
RULE #2-Never touch anyone else's rod when the reel starts to buzz-unless they are back at the shop and have no delegated buddies.
RULE #3-Respect others-The little girl with the mickey mouse fishing rod is just as important as the dood with the 600$ settup(even though she should stay in the bait-rod section with mickey). It's a public pier, I try to be considerate.
That's how I would write em'


----------



## GLENNO (Apr 23, 2003)

Ditto Big E...some people. Not to long ago I hooked into a 3' shark. The guy next to me wanted to help me get it on the pier..ok. As soon as the fish was up the guy removes the hook..grabs the shark by the tail and slams its head onto the pier not once but three times. Leaves the now dead shark laying there and goes back to fishing!!! What a *%#@+#* #&&^@*$!!
It was my fish....so I told the SOB you killed you keep it. What a way to take the fun out of it.

Aynone had something like this happen to them?


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

My only bad pier experience so far was during a blues blitz in obx. I was in a spot jigging for blues and hooked a few in a row. The crowd of people who were fishing for them(all were older then me) came over and cut me off and started casting. Eventually my spot was lost. This is partly why the reason surf fishing or boat fishing tends to be for me. I always get cut off or something and im not the type of guy who will yell at you untill you move. 

My rules on pier-
1. Dont cut people off. Find you own spot and fish it and if there is a blitz dont run over there and cut everyone off like a selfish idiot. They were there first and they deserve to fish it, no matter what age sex gender or skill level.
2. If someone does need help with a gaff or net and you are experience help them out. We dont want any newbies just praying they get your prized fish. 
3. If you are too drunk to fish then dont fish. It gets nasty when theres way to many people out there being tipsy. 
4. Be considerate and have fun. 

haha my bickering is done now.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Yeah,I about the reeling in the lines.Whenver I catch a big Striper or any big fish(Drum,Cobia,Tarpon)I expect people to reel in their lines if there fishing close to me.When I caught my big Stripers this year;I asked peole fishing near me to reel in the lines;they left their lines out there and said it was ok.But,somtimes they need to reel in the lines.I guess it all has to do with contol of the fish.If you know where the fish is going in conjuntion to your neighbors lines;you can turn the fishes head vigorusly(without horsing him)and only tell them to reel it in when absoutly positivly,needed; there shouldn't be too mutch of a problem(other than gaffing).


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I would like it better if they relled in the lines,when I hook the big one.   .I hated when I was at Cape Henlopen and I was fighting a big fish and I told the guy to reel in his lines.He got annoyed with me and the penishead  tighened down my drag and I lost the fish.The guys helping me out thought he was an a--hole too.I didn't kow what it was because I lost the fish.    .I still fish there,but the situation made me wan't to punch the guys lights out


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

That is one of the worst stories (with glenno's) I have ever heard. If I dont get a good feeling about the guys at the end, I stay where I can have my peace. Most of the time in the peak season I would rather get to a pier after everyone has left or passed out, like from 3:00am-12:00 noon(before the crowd) Call me crazy. I'd rather be alone in the rain than deal with that stuff.


----------



## GLENNO (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks fishwagon for the support..I'm not too bitter....Where I fish(Tybee Island Pier) I have, 90% of the time, met great people and injoyed myself without a hassle. But, its those 10% that ruin it. I prefer, like you, to be by my lonesome(or there abouts) when I fish. But,as it goes, A BAD DAY OF FISHING IS A WHOLE LOT BETTER THAN A GREAT DAY AT WORK!...Thanks.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)




----------



## Les (May 28, 2000)

I had a king rig out while fishing OB Pier two years ago. Its supposed to be only one live bait rig per person, but no one on the pier ever enforces the rules. Anyway, some local clown sets two rigs, and then walks back down the pier to plug for bait.

Later, my 16S goes off. The rig was in the right-hand corner. Racing to the rod, I lift it out of its holder and set the hook(s) as the cobia powers off at an angle across the front of the pier. I handed the rod to my son (who had never fought a large fish before) and yelled for the guy to come back and mind his rigs. He just looked at me like I had two heads and kept plugging. In the meantime, my fighting line had become fouled with this fool's two rigs. The fish broke off. Needless to say, I was not a happy camper! While this imbecile was partially to blame, pier management on this particular pier seems to turn its head for all sorts of shenanigans out on the end. From rampaging local kids left unsupervised by their "parent" to spend the day on the pier (cheap daycare) to pier employees who don't mind snaking a fish out from under a paying customer. This particular pier no longer gets any of my money.


----------



## got'em hooked (Aug 26, 2002)

hey guy's sorry to get of subject. I have a question for Glenno. Where do you saltwater fish down in G.A.. I'll be down to visit family down in Wrens in july. All they do is fish the creeks but I heard you can get into some nice size mullets down there. Any advice will be appreciated. Thanx


----------



## nnsecu (Nov 16, 2001)

I was out on the jrb last year and had a really nice striper on my rod. There was two guys drinknig and trying to cast. well as i am fighting the fish both of them cast out ofer my line. Lost the fish and then both of them go into a rant on how i caused the tangle. So i undid the lines and started to fish agian. the crossed my line about 10 times in an hour so i was feed uo with it an warned them next time i will cut there line. Long story short their line was cut about 4 times before they left. I can handle if you cross me by accident we all have had that cast that for some reason just goes wild. but when it becomes a pattern then i have a problem with it


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I am in agreeance with Fishnkid,I stay on jetty's,surf,or any other structure that is not a pier.
I may go to the LIP during the off season,when it is free,but I generally am better off with fishing alone,or a few people I have a good time fishing with.
Fishing is my solace,my church,my reflecting time,a place and time I can forget about the rigors,stress and problems I have to face @ work and @ home.I seem not be able to get there when I am @ a crowded pier.

But I will and have taken family memebers to piers,especially to bottom fish.There is no other place i would rather to take them.I can't let all my secret spot out!!!


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

i fish buckroe and grandview pretty regularly for cobia and here is what ive learned:
alot of them are buddy buddy and kinda surly at first, but offering them extra bait, beers, jokes etc. will go a long way.

the guy who brings the gaff probably knows how to use it(as long as he is over 20 or so)

MOST people will move their lines in for a fellow fighting a big fish, but some wont.
you'll make no friends using braided line on a pier, it will cut other peoples lines if they cross...BUT...use 100# braided as a leader if people wont pull lines in for you and you will probably learn em a lesson and they will move next time.

if you fish buckroe, find "frank" or "hr" they are bothgood guys who know their stuff. they have forgotten more about this than i know. you cant miss frank, hes 300lbs, blond and wide open. everyone knows him.

use a fishfinder rig, 80# leader and 8oz weight...6/0 gamakatsu or owner hooks are the standard usually. 

use a rod clamp, it will keep people from stepping on your line

bring chum, you will make friends.

anything else you want to know, just shoot me a message.
tight lines


----------



## GLENNO (Apr 23, 2003)

Hey got'em hooked,

I do all mt salt water fishing down on Tybee Island Ga(20min east of Savannah). They have two piers on the Atlantic and a few more on the tidel creeks. I fish mainly on the Tybee Pier/pavillion. They allso have alot of inshore charters available.
We catch a varity of fish....you want mullet? I like to use mullet for bait....But post a message on the s. carolina board for Emanuel and he should be able to tell you more about targeting mullet. 

If you come down you should really enjoy yourself. The fishing is allmost allways good and the people are layed-back. Best to fish during weekdays...pier can get crowded on weekends. Oh yea there are several places to surf fish allso.


----------



## got'em hooked (Aug 26, 2002)

Thanx alot Glenno....


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

You know, I just can't help but to comment here guys. With all the great times and stories we have of fishing in peace, how just a few can make them more memorable than the best of times with harsh actions and other crap. And there should be a law restricting not how many rods someone carries out with them, but to post a sign stating "no attitudes allowed on pier." 
But its been said here that we simply have
"Too Many A#$-holes per acre" which pretty much sums it up. But dontcha' wish they'd take up golf, or tennis or anything else but fishing ? And ya' know what ?....They're out there in the boats too ? And they're on our tail-gates on I-264 East flashing their head lights if we drive less than 80. They're the same ones too, that "race us to be the first one at the upcoming red-light."
Ya' know, we should build them a special fishing pier. Maybe they'd just kill each other and it would be all over.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

Oh Hey guys, I'm not really a new user. I've been on this board for a long time. But I tried to log-on one day, and it wouldn't take.
SOOOOOO I changed the entire thing from my former user name (Outer Bar) to Windhawk. which is what I use as e-mail handle. Anyway,
" Greetings to all" and maybe all these guys we've been discussing will read this post and take a hint?


----------

